# 7 TON and 11 TON Megabombs LAUNCHED!!!



## forgop-cl (May 7, 2007)

Sorry Mario, but your day has come. You will have to change your name to Rowdy Roddy Piper after this hit and put on your skirt. 

The other is a surprise for someone who least suspects it.


----------



## chubzerous (Jun 9, 2007)

Can you smell it!


----------



## mikedaddy (Oct 19, 2007)

Man oh man I can't wait to see these things explode! Forgop has a fever!


----------



## tx_tuff (Jun 16, 2007)

crazy!!!!!


----------



## dravensghost (Sep 21, 2007)

those look like some great bombs
good luck


----------



## Maduro PiPs (Jul 5, 2007)

what amazes me the amount of jabroni's looking to take down the Great One on a daily basis. Dont you people do your research??? History WILL repeat itself once again.....and I will be fired up for this one since Sam the Man didnt want any return fire on his A-bomb....so my next hit will be VERY SPECIAL.

When will you guys learn?????? NEVER CROSS THE LK!

Enjoy your holidays Duane....cause it will come to an end after the new year!


----------



## Maduro PiPs (Jul 5, 2007)

Let's quickly recap how this will go....and end....

JACKHAMMER.......1...2...3..buddy....lights out.....







Childs play......


----------



## forgop-cl (May 7, 2007)

Maduro PiPs said:


> what amazes me the amount of jabroni's looking to take down the Great One on a daily basis. Dont you people do your research??? History WILL repeat itself once again.....and I will be fired up for this one since Sam the Man didnt want any return fire on his A-bomb....so my next hit will be VERY SPECIAL.
> 
> When will you guys learn?????? NEVER CROSS THE LK!
> 
> Enjoy your holidays Duane....cause it will come to an end after the new year!


Mario's about to pull out his full arsenal now. Check it out below.


----------



## xavier_chino (Apr 19, 2007)

Another battle another day in cigarliveville.


----------



## Maduro PiPs (Jul 5, 2007)

forgop said:


> Mario's about to pull out his full arsenal now. Check it out below.


wow!! very brave to insult my firepower......not many people would do that....you are asking for a classic a$$ whippin!


----------



## forgop-cl (May 7, 2007)

Maduro PiPs said:


> wow!! very brave to insult my firepower......not many people would do that....you are asking for a classic a$$ whippin!


This will be your new look. Go ahead and change your avatar now Stone Cold wannabe. :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Slow Triathlete (Jun 14, 2007)

Duane has lost his mind!!!!


----------



## tobacmon (May 17, 2007)

WTF has Duane lost his freakin mind! He's been tossing a whole lot of Smack Talk to the Great One lately...Personally Mario I think he's gone MADD--MADD I TELL YOU!

Duane if you need help Duane they do have a Hotline you can call ---I'll look for it---Good Luck Bro & God Bless!:roflmao:


----------



## Webmeister (Jun 12, 2007)

A whole lotta pent-up frustration about to be let out of the can. The devastation should indeed be "legendary".


----------



## Avs Fan (Oct 28, 2007)

God I love the smack talk:lol:


----------



## cody5thou (Dec 14, 2007)

I love the smell of napalm!! Looks like someone is going to be without a house this Christmas! Nice play!


----------



## Itsme-Speedy-G (Aug 20, 2007)

My fingers are in my ears for the explosion!!!


----------



## shrtcrt (Jan 29, 2006)

forgop said:


> Mario's about to pull out his full arsenal now. Check it out below.


So lets see, we can expect a lot of smoke but nothing too exciting. :redface:


----------



## Puffer (Nov 27, 2007)

this is great.. Cannot wait to see this bad boy go off..


----------



## Maduro PiPs (Jul 5, 2007)

I must say this guy is VERY BOLD trying to attack the GREAT ONE after Sammy Cock launched that A-Bomb on me.....and I am still standing....so is Duane...or teh ROCK coming harder than THAT??????!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

*I THINK NOT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!* *LIGHTWEIGHT!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## happy1 (Jun 29, 2007)

It's getting deep aroung here


----------



## bobaganoosh (Sep 20, 2007)

"getting" you got to be kidding... it's always been this way!


----------



## vicegrips.ceo. (Dec 14, 2007)

is the element of surprise lost?


----------



## Marlboro Cigars-cl (Feb 19, 2007)

Someone is about to lay the smackdown on Mario??
Great target!!


----------



## BigBuddha76 (Mar 15, 2005)

forgop said:


> You will have to change your name to Rowdy Roddy Piper after this hit and put on your skirt.


Its a kilt...

dont make me unleash the Scottish Fury!


----------



## forgop-cl (May 7, 2007)

BigBuddha76 said:


> Its a kilt...
> 
> dont make me unleash the Scottish Fury!


This is Mario I'm talking about, thus the use of the word skirt instead. :lol:


----------



## mhlatke (Oct 13, 2007)

Looking forward to the outcome from this one - will it be total devastation or just fizzle out after all the build-up? Only time will tell!


----------



## Maduro PiPs (Jul 5, 2007)

forgop said:


> This is Mario I'm talking about, thus the use of the word skirt instead. :lol:


hahahahhahahaha...look at yourself brother....


----------



## Chuffy (May 9, 2007)

Mm mm mm. War breaks out again. This is supposed to be the season for peace on earth!!


----------



## Avs Fan (Oct 28, 2007)

Maduro PiPs said:


> hahahahhahahaha...look at yourself brother....


:lol: Oh man I forgot about that:roflmao:


----------



## Lok17 (Jul 31, 2007)

Avs Fan said:


> :lol: Oh man I forgot about that:roflmao:


AHAHHAHAHAHAHHA CLASSIC!!!!!!! Simply CLASSIC!!!!


----------



## Lok17 (Jul 31, 2007)

Man, everyone around here is going after Mario now... Don't they know that they are slapping a 200lb. rabid pitbull in the face?


----------



## forgop-cl (May 7, 2007)

Lok17 said:


> Man, everyone around here is going after Mario now... Don't they know that they are slapping a 200lb. rabid pitbull in the face?


I present to you Maduro PiPs!!!

LOLOLOLOLOL


----------



## Maduro PiPs (Jul 5, 2007)

forgop said:


> I present to you Maduro PiPs!!!
> 
> LOLOLOLOLOL


I'm letting you have your fun now....cause there will be NO Duane or NO Rock once the New Year comes...


----------



## happy1 (Jun 29, 2007)

forgop said:


> I present to you Maduro PiPs!!!
> 
> LOLOLOLOLOL


Thats funny I don't care who you are!!:lol: :lol:


----------



## stlcards (Sep 14, 2007)

This is great. I have definitely had my laugh for the day, especially at Duane sporting the Michael Jackson jerry curl look.


----------

